# Philips USB cam on OS.X 10.4



## huub (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi,

I'm trying to connect my Philips USB webcam PCVC690K to OS.X 10.4. The driver-installer recognized the cam, but so far iChat says there's no cam attached and another program only says there's a USB mic attached. The latter works well btw. Does anyone have an idea on a solution?

Thanks.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 9, 2007)

iChat by default in 10.4 (and prior) wants to use only Firewire cameras.
To work around this, you can use specidic drivers,

http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/ 
http://www.ioxperts.com/FAQs/faq_webcamx.html
http://www.ecamm.com/mac/ichatusbcam/


----------



## huub (Nov 11, 2007)

I have tried several drivers by now. The latest, and most successfull, is macam. The only problem is now, that after an initial single image-grab, nothing happens. I do get 1 error: USB communications problem. I know it's not the cam, because it works well on both Linux and Windows.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 11, 2007)

Do you get a more specific error message there?
Open Console (Applications/Utilities folder) and have it on when you use iChat. When you get that error, console should have some details of the error. Post the lines it gives when this error occurs the next time so can have a look what happens there.


----------



## huub (Nov 11, 2007)

No, that's the only error message I get. When I open Console and start macam, I get this in Console with I press the Play button:

StartNextIsochRead-ReadIsochPipeAsync: Error: kIOReturnNoResources - resource shortage

iChat states I do have audio, but a camera is not detected. Hope this helps..

Ok, more info. On starting macam I get this:

2007-11-11 13:38:10.655 macam[237] Can't open input server /Users/huub/Library/InputManagers/SafariStand
Connection Problem: java.net.SocketTimeoutException connect timed out

After copying SafariStand into the folder:

2007-11-11 13:42:48.908 macam[243] Can't open input server /Users/huub/Library/InputManagers/SafariStand
2007-11-11 13:42:48.908 macam[243] Can't open input server /Library/InputManagers/SafariStand-loader.bundle
2007-11-11 13:42:48.909 macam[243] Can't open input server /Library/InputManagers/SafariStand.bundle


----------



## MisterMe (Nov 11, 2007)

huub said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to connect my Philips USB webcam PCVC690K to OS.X 10.4. The driver-installer recognized the cam, but so far iChat says there's no cam attached and another program only says there's a USB mic attached. The latter works well btw. Does anyone have an idea on a solution?
> 
> ...


*macam*. This has nothing to do with USB versus FireWire. It has to do with the fact that not all USB webcams are fully-compliant with the USB standard. Those that are fully-compliant like my Logitech webcam work with MacOS X and *iChat* out-of-the-box with no additional software. Those that aren't like your Philips require a third-party driver. The opensource *macam* driver explicitly supports your Philips PCVC690K.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 11, 2007)

Hm. Do you have SafariStand installed? For some reason it tries to use its resources but can't...


----------



## huub (Nov 11, 2007)

I figured that. The way I put them in there was just copying from /Users/huub/SafariStand2.0b17/SafariStand. Is that the correct way or should I change permissions with chmod?


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't remember offhand. SafariStand documentation probably had something about how to install them on the best way...


----------



## huub (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok, I put the SafariStand bundles in the recommended directory. Now the webcam is being recognized, but except from 1 or 2 flashes after initial start, it still shows the message "USB communication problem". The "other side" sees the same as broadcast.


----------



## huub (Dec 21, 2007)

I can get rid of the USB communication problems and just found out via the Apple store that the Logitech QuickCam Fusion would be supported, However, the Logitech site only mentions Windows as being supported. Can someone confirm the correct working of this webcam on MacOS 10.4.11?


----------



## MisterMe (Dec 21, 2007)

huub said:


> .... Can someone confirm the correct working of this webcam on MacOS 10.4.11?


Confirmed.


----------



## huub (Dec 21, 2007)

forgot to include this question: is that with or without the macam or any other driver?


----------



## MisterMe (Dec 22, 2007)

huub said:


> ... is that with ... any other driver?


It works out of the box. No additional software is required.


----------



## huub (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## huub (Dec 30, 2007)

Got the cam...works perfect out of the box indeed.


----------

